# Grizzly #h8178 Table Power Feed Problem



## dsgoodsell (Dec 5, 2015)

On June 12, 2015 on this forum, I posted a description of my modifications to a Grizzly G0619 Bench Top Milling Machine. I love the modified machine but lately one of my mods had been acting up. Originally, I extensively adapted/modified a #H8178 Table Power Feed to drive the Z-Axis handwheel of the G0619. It worked great. No more laborious hand-cranking the head up and down!
But... last week the action became intermittent, it would go down but not up. At first I suspected it was something I did during the mods. Not the case. It was the factory wiring of the limit switch assembly that was at fault. The soldering of the wires to the two microswitches inside the little black housing was poorly done, which created an intermittent connection. I carefully redressed and soldered the wires to the tiny switch terminals and bingo, it took right off.
Lesson: if your #H8178 Table Power Feed starts getting hinky, check the limit switch wiring.
Dave


----------

